# Macro whatsit - feb 19



## Judobreaker (Feb 19, 2012)

To any smart-ass: No you will not find the answer in my signature anymore... 
Now start guessing!


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 19, 2012)

A candle or bar of soap?


----------



## Dracaena (Feb 19, 2012)

Breast implant?


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 20, 2012)

lol

No, it is not a candle or a bar of soap and it is definitely not a breast implant!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 20, 2012)

A botton?


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 20, 2012)

EIngerson said:
			
		

> A botton?



That or maybe a button?


----------



## jaomul (Feb 20, 2012)

Cooking fat/oil/lard


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 20, 2012)

davesnothere11 said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


All wrong by the way. 
You're not even close. ^^


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok, a hint maybe...
Let me think. Shouldn't be too easy of course... 

_It can not be photographed anymore.

_
Let's see what you make of that. xD


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 20, 2012)

Piece of candy?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 20, 2012)

Judobreaker said:


> Ok, a hint maybe...
> Let me think. Shouldn't be too easy of course...
> 
> _It can not be photographed anymore.
> ...



Was it yummy?


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 20, 2012)

Gravy?


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 20, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Piece of candy?



butterscotch?


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 21, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Piece of candy?


 
Yep! 









480sparky said:


> Judobreaker said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, a hint maybe...
> ...



Sure was! ^^


----------

